# alsa-utils make error

## bierbauchangsthase

Hallo, liebe gentoo-Kenner!

Ich habe eine ICH9 HD-Karte, die ja gerne mal Schwierigkeiten macht, kenne ich aus Ubuntu.

Hier aber im Gentoo habe ich nach einer genkernel-Installation sofort einen Ton, wenn auch nur sehr leise. Ich vermute, daß der Kanal einfach leisegestellt ist. Daher brauche ich einen alsamixer.

Aber ... emerge alsa-utils...: 

```
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.18 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2740:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.18/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.18/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.18, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.18/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.18:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.18 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2740:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.18/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.18/temp/environment'.
```

 Das müßte doch zu beheben sein, oder? Vielen Dank für die Hilfe

PS: im logfile steht dasselbe nochmal, außerdem irgendwas mit midi:

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include    -O2 -pipe -MT amidi.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/amidi.Tpo -c -o amidi.o amidi.c

amidi.c:51: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

amidi.c:52: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

amidi.c: In function 'is_input':

amidi.c:100: error: 'snd_rawmidi_info_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

amidi.c:100: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

amidi.c:100: error: for each function it appears in.)

amidi.c:100: error: 'info' undeclared (first use in this function)

amidi.c:106: error: 'SND_RAWMIDI_STREAM_INPUT' undeclared (first use in this function)

amidi.c: In function 'is_output':

amidi.c:118: error: 'snd_rawmidi_info_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

amidi.c:118: error: 'info' undeclared (first use in this function)

amidi.c:124: error: 'SND_RAWMIDI_STREAM_OUTPUT' undeclared (first use in this function)

amidi.c: In function 'list_device':

amidi.c:136: error: 'snd_rawmidi_info_t' undeclared (first use in this function)

amidi.c:136: error: 'info' undeclared (first use in this function)

amidi.c:146: error: 'SND_RAWMIDI_STREAM_INPUT' undeclared (first use in this function)

amidi.c:149: error: 'SND_RAWMIDI_STREAM_OUTPUT' undeclared (first use in this function)

amidi.c:175: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

amidi.c:176: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

amidi.c:213: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

amidi.c: In function 'main':

amidi.c:579: error: 'inputp' undeclared (first use in this function)

amidi.c:579: error: 'input' undeclared (first use in this function)

amidi.c:583: error: 'outputp' undeclared (first use in this function)

amidi.c:583: error: 'output' undeclared (first use in this function)

amidi.c:587: error: 'SND_RAWMIDI_NONBLOCK' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [amidi.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.18/work/alsa-utils-1.0.18/amidi'
```

----------

## schachti

Das dürfte dieser Bug sein - es sollte helfen, alsa-lib und alsa-utils mit gesetzem midi USE Flag zu installieren (siehe Beitrag #10 in verlinktem Bug).

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Suuuuuper!

Hat ein bißchen gedeauert, bis ich Zeit hatte. Mußte auch ein wenig an den Useflags drehen (außer midi rein  noch java rausnehmen, weil man da erstmal eine .bin -datei von sun runterladen mußte usw.).

Und jetzt sofort: alsamixer, Kanal hoch, Party!!

Vielen, vielen Dank!

----------

